# F25 Cornering Light Coding



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

I am thinking about putting HIDs in my F25 X3s fog lights. It's a 35i with adaptive xenons so the fog lights (when in auto mode with the fogs not switched on) fade on and off as cornering lights when turning and signaling at low speed and in reverse. Obviously, this would not be good for HIDs.

Anybody know how to turn off this feature, i.e.. fogs always stay off unless manually turned on?


----------



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

Nothing?


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

On F30 i deactivated in FEM 
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_L_OUTPUT off = 00
MAPPING_ABBIEGEL_R_OUTPUT off = 00 
You don t have FEM you have FRM, so you maybe try to search for something similar in FRM.


----------



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

Is FRM the equivalent to FEM? And are those the only codes needed to change? Also I'm assuming you have adaptive xenons.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

For me this coding works, and yes i have adaptive xenons


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

In FRM are no such strings.
I wonder how can I switch on this cornering light on my F25 w/o adaptive xenons)))


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Sorry ,if there is no similar coding in FRM i cannot help


----------



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah those options do not exist on the FRM

I found some stuff on how to activate them, I wanted to try changing the following settings from the FRM 3080, but there is a list of options and I don't know what to choose. These settings are already active for me obviously.

"3080
Lamp-map-para-satz-01 must be set to BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW
Lamp-map-para-satz-02 must be set to BV-F025_WERT02_Corneringlight-UBER-NSW

3400
ALC-AFS-ENABLE set to aktiv

and one more value in 3060 must be changed to AUS 13.0 v but i can't find which one.
Because of that please compare my FRM ncd file with your ncd file and you find the correct value."



and also some stuff from the F30 forums: 
"I might have misspoke above. While the Cornering Lights are in fact separate from the Adaptive Head Lights for F30, I think AHL may still be a prerequisite for the cornering lights to work. Here are the F30 codes though:

Cornering is FEM_BODY => C_CLC_ENA = F30enable

AHL is FEM_BODY => C_BLC_ENA = F30enable


----------



## ch35iM (Oct 8, 2012)

*Disable F25 Cornering Fog Lights*

Figured it out from a post on the F10 forums, evidently very easy, all thats needed to code is.

FRM 3400 ALC_AFS_ENABLE (nicht_aktiv - cornering lights disabled, aktiv - cornering lights enabled). 
At least for F25, headlights must be in "A" position for this to have an effect, also disables cornering lights when signaling at low speed/stop. Will test more tomorrow + need to see if they still come on in reverse.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

ch35iM said:


> Figured it out from a post on the F10 forums, evidently very easy, all thats needed to code is.
> 
> FRM 3400 ALC_AFS_ENABLE (nicht_aktiv - cornering lights disabled, aktiv - cornering lights enabled).
> At least for F25, headlights must be in "A" position for this to have an effect, also disables cornering lights when signaling at low speed/stop. Will test more tomorrow + need to see if they still come on in reverse.


:yikes:
I will try this instruction.
Thx


----------

